# My first little Au button :) -- Thanks everyone!



## TheArchitect (Jun 1, 2008)

2.6 grams from about 600 gr of trimmed fingers. theres still a little precipitated powder in the SMB drop jar, so i'll save it to mix w/ the next batch of AuCl3. 

[img:1533:977]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/firstAubutton2.6g.jpeg[/img]


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Irons (Jun 1, 2008)

TheArchitect said:


> 2.6 grams from about 600 gr of trimmed fingers. theres still a little precipitated powder in the SMB drop jar, so i'll save it to mix w/ the next batch of AuCl3.
> 
> [img:1533:977]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/firstAubutton2.6g.jpeg[/img]



It will help precipitate the next batch. Save that very fine Gold that takes forever to precipitate and mix a little in your next batch as you add the SMB. It will act as nucleation sites for the Gold to precipitate.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 1, 2008)

I like your button 

Good job !


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Irons... so they'd act like little seed crystals.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2008)

> It will help precipitate the next batch. Save that very fine Gold that takes forever to precipitate and mix a little in your next batch as you add the SMB. It will act as nucleation sites for the Gold to precipitate.



Sounds like another one of those theoretical things that sound good but have no real practical application. I know it works in the formation of crystals but, when dropping gold, it sounds like a big waste of effort. Have you ever proven this to work, Irons, in this exact application?


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 1, 2008)

i just included the remaining precipitate from the last drop in my SMB drop tonight... so at least it's going to good use... thanks


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 2, 2008)

looks good! 8)


----------



## viacin (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like a little heart in the middle. Very nice. I prefer a pipe though


----------



## TheArchitect (Oct 6, 2008)

luck of the flame... supposed to mount it in a pendant for my wife... been too busy w/ futures... will get around to it though...

first bit of self refined gold... will keep it forever and remember the great knowledge shared by the members of this board...

-TA.


----------



## banjags (Oct 13, 2008)

What was the source of the fingers? Where they mixed or of on type. A while ago I ran 5 pounds of mixed fingers and yielded about 1.25 grams per pound.


----------



## draftinu (Oct 30, 2008)

The yield does seem a little high. :? Nice button though! 8)


----------

